# Is Chapter 20 in the MERM (Fans and Ductwork) in the HVAC or T&Fs depth?



## JoeysVee (Jul 16, 2009)

It seems like this would be in the HVAC depth but it's in the group of chapters the MERM calls, fluid depth. I'm color coding my tabs and was wondering to make it a fluids color or an HVAC color.

Thansk for the help!

:mf_heads_or_tails:


----------



## JGG (Jul 16, 2009)

Depending on the nature of the problem, I guess you could see it in either. Generally speaking, airflow through ductwork and/or powered by fans is a a fluids problem, but it is also specific to the HVAC field.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks! I'm just wondering what color tab to put on it...lol! :wacko:


----------



## HVACstevie (Jul 21, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Thanks! I'm just wondering what color tab to put on it...lol! :wacko:



Create a new tab color. For both HVAC and Fluids for:

hydraulic machines

power cycles

fans

and maybe a few others.

There are topics that don't fall in just one discipline. Like units, economics, ethics..etc..


----------

